# MY 13s wont fit



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

So hwere the deal I went to phoenix Friday to pick up some 14x7s so made the drive got there and evrything looked good made the deal so I got to the mall up. In phx and saw that they were 13s hit up the dude he was real cool about a refund or waiting till he came up on other rims but I decided to try to getem on the truck so they hit the caliper and drums so I went out and bought some quarter inch spacers and still no dice will 14s even fit or what am I doing wrong?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well what size are your rotors and drums? The front may fit with some grinding on the caliper bracket along with the spacers but if the drums are too big in back, there's not much you can do besides running larger wheels.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

Idk th exact size of the drums bt my 15s have about a half an inch between the rim and rotor what size can I run I used to eun 17s but wanted the traditional look


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 71 chevy c10 and I pretty sure u got the same set up if it's a 1/2 ton ... 13's should fit in the rear no problem but they won't fit on the front unless u grind down the caliper bout 3/4 of inch which to me is too much


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@May 15 2011, 01:16 PM~20557383
> *I have a 71 chevy c10 and I pretty sure u got the same set up if it's a 1/2 ton ... 13's should fit in the rear no problem but they won't fit on the front unless u grind down the caliper bout 3/4 of inch which to me is too much
> *


I just bought new calipers so I ain't tryna do that


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry but 13 or 14 dont belong on a large truck like that.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20557536
> *sorry but 13 or 14 dont belong on a large truck like that.
> *


x2. Those wheel wells are way too large for 13s.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

What do you guys suggest I'm open


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

do 20's or 22's, it would look good


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20557695
> *What do you guys suggest I'm open
> *


If it was my truck I would probably consider 17-20s. I'm not a fan of wheels that are so large they distract attention away from the vehicle. If you are hellbent on having white walls you might want to find a local shop that has some 14s or 15s they could test fit.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+May 15 2011, 10:57 PM~20557536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh???? This is lay it low...rule of thumb here is.. EVERY vehicle belongs on 13's


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 15 2011, 01:57 PM~20557536
> *sorry but 13 or 14 dont belong on a large truck like that.
> *












14's look good to me


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 15 2011, 06:20 PM~20558097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a 90s gm truck. This guy owns a 70s C10. Not the same truck.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

This guy has some 18s bt he be tryna rip me off 15s aren't common I would like 14s bt idk if they fit and I would agree there are plenty of 70s trucks on 14s that look sick


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 15 2011, 02:06 PM~20557798
> *If it was my truck I would probably consider 17-20s.  I'm not a fan of wheels that are so large they distract attention away from the vehicle. If you are hellbent on having white walls you might want to find a local shop that has some 14s or 15s they could test fit.
> *


I think it the persons perfences wat they wanna put on there truck I got a 71 c10 short bed on some 14's zeniths .... And to put 20's it's like saying put 20's on an impala ...... looks like shit


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 15 2011, 03:20 PM~20558097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that truck needs some 24's bagged


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

holla atcha boy  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593388


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 15 2011, 05:13 PM~20558429
> *holla atcha boy
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593388
> *


thanks but sad to say i cant afford real ds right nw not without tires the whole reason i wanted some 14s is to kill two birds wit one stone and get some wheels and tires i would like but also because i need to get it on a trailer to get it to the trans shop to get my tranny rebuilt wit work and all i dont have time to take my trans out my self and since the shops the one who fucked up they gona take the trans out and rebuild it and put it back in my stocks had some dry rotted ass tires and as soon as the heat picked up they blew out


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

the issue
























motivation








































my ugly progress


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

i got a homie with a truck like the blue one and has some 14's
and looks fukn sick homie.

just throw some 14s with the 185/75/14 and lower your truck.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

my pop has a 74 short bed on 14's lowered they look good ill try and find a pic


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@May 15 2011, 08:51 PM~20559911
> *i got a homie with a truck like the blue one and has some 14's
> and looks fukn sick homie.
> 
> ...


Thanks and its slammed 5 in the rear and 4 up frnt


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 15 2011, 09:49 PM~20560291
> *Thanks and its slammed 5 in the rear and 4 up frnt
> *


yo Joe,I'm running 14's,can't run 13's cause of the big ass calipers up front


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20560331
> *yo Joe,I'm running 14's,can't run 13's cause of the big ass calipers up front
> *


What up buddy can u send a pic of the back of u wheel so I can see the gap between ur rim and drum on my stock 15s there's like half a inch and are u runnin any spacer?


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20560331
> *yo Joe,I'm running 14's,can't run 13's cause of the big ass calipers up front
> *


What up buddy can u send a pic of the back of u wheel so I can see the gap between ur rim and drum on my stock 15s there's like half a inch and are u runnin any spacer?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20560368
> *What up buddy can u send a pic of the back of u wheel so I can see the gap between ur rim and drum on my stock 15s there's like half a inch and are u runnin any spacer?
> *


I'll get pics tomorrow,and no spacers


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 15 2011, 11:41 PM~20560808
> *I'll get pics tomorrow,and no spacers
> *


Tight tight yea I been wanting 14s and I know were to buy some for 400 so I gota go back to phx and get a refund n hope thes tires on the 14s I found hold air


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Problem solved


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 15 2011, 05:20 PM~20558097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice to me. I have some 15x7s daytons i want to throw on mine?!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i put 14's on a 86 silverado shortbox no rubb. it looked good with a drop. 13's are more than likely too little.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 16 2011, 11:49 AM~20563296
> *Problem solved
> 
> 
> ...


this will work,but then your going to have issues with wheel bearings wearing out alot quicker


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

13's are not worth the troubles, and aluminum adapters with reversed wheels is a bad idea from jump. 14's are the right choice here with no mods. Here is my old suburban on 14x7 reverse 205/70/14 tires filled the gaps just fine although on a smaller lighter pickup id run 175, or 185's. This is 5 and 7 inch drop. Good luck man!


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 16 2011, 03:19 PM~20564549
> *13's are not worth the troubles, and aluminum adapters with reversed wheels is a bad idea from jump.    14's are the right choice here with no mods.  Here is my old suburban on 14x7 reverse 205/70/14 tires filled the gaps just fine although on a smaller lighter pickup id run 175, or 185's. This is 5 and 7 inch drop.    Good luck man!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I will be shopping for some tomarrow looks clean bro


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

For once I can recommend 14"s because the "truck tire" sizes of whitewalls will actually look good. I like 13's but they do look a bit tiny on full size trucks. 

I like that Suburban. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 16 2011, 01:49 PM~20563296
> *Problem solved
> 
> 
> ...


garbage jimmy rig :uh:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

get some 15x8s


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 16 2011, 07:08 PM~20565358
> *get some 15x8s
> *


Or he can send me those 400 for a set of 17x9 Daytons :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Or I got some 14x7 with 175/75 tires


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@May 16 2011, 07:03 PM~20566350
> *Or I got some 14x7 with 175/75 tires
> *


I seen them 17s there clean but let's see some pics of them 14s I'm interested


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@May 15 2011, 08:51 PM~20559911
> *i got a homie with a truck like the blue one and has some 14's
> and looks fukn sick homie.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 16 2011, 07:19 PM~20566508
> *x2
> *


That's the plan


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

This white wall is a bit scuffed up but the tires are bout 95% thread


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 15 2011, 07:57 PM~20559452
> *the issue
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My 71 chevy 10 years ago


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@May 16 2011, 07:26 PM~20566587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to tucson az homie


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Let me get u a price on shipping tomorrow and I'll get back to u


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

Cool bro cause ima go check out a set dwn here bt if it dnt look worth it I will let u know bt get me a price


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

Dam guys so I'm stuck in a predicament well my truck is curently on stocks with blown out tires well a couple months ago I had the trans rebuilt put it in and its leaking bad from the trans pump and guy waranteed it so he told me to take the truck back over on a flat bed and her would remve my trans and rebuild it yet again well the issue is idk if I buy wheels and tires or jst tires for the stocks to get it ther and back the trucks gona be goin shop to shop so new 14s would be kinda a worry u neva know if they're gona get scraped or something u kno the other ? Is should I just buy a brand new trans and jst say fuck it and go from ther


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 16 2011, 05:19 PM~20564549
> *13's are not worth the troubles, and aluminum adapters with reversed wheels is a bad idea from jump.    14's are the right choice here with no mods.  Here is my old suburban on 14x7 reverse 205/70/14 tires filled the gaps just fine although on a smaller lighter pickup id run 175, or 185's. This is 5 and 7 inch drop.    Good luck man!
> 
> 
> ...


what does this year suburban weigh compared to a 99, i got a 99 on 15x7 with 235 75 15 w/w, and i dont like how big the tires look, like theres too much sidewall. But since its my daily driver i dont want to risk running an unsafe size. :angry:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

tires are expensive used ones arent worth it just get a set of spokes with tires and you will be that much closer to being done, and wtf is up with the tranny guy rebuilding a tranny and its leaking??? homeboy should be paying for the tow back to his shop and apologizing the whole time


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Hell or high water, my 13" Zenith's will be on my 1981 Stepside by the summer. Good luck Bro.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

i put some 14s on my 4x4 gmc yukon and they fit good


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 17 2011, 05:21 PM~20573038
> *tires are expensive used ones arent worth it just get a set of spokes with tires and you will be that much closer to being done, and wtf is up with the tranny guy rebuilding a tranny and its leaking??? homeboy should be paying for the tow back to his shop and apologizing the whole time
> *


Yea I wish people still stood by there work bt I guess not all I got is a warantee but yea its just hard to find used 14s dwn here and I dnt wana put brand new ones on when its gonna be goin from shop to shop and sitting in the yard till I get a pad wit a garage


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@May 16 2011, 07:26 PM~20566587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any prices on shippin? :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 17 2011, 03:12 PM~20572334
> *Dam guys so I'm stuck in a predicament well my truck is curently on stocks with blown out tires well a couple months ago I had the trans rebuilt put it in and its leaking bad from the trans pump and guy waranteed it so he told me to take the truck back over on a flat bed and her would remve my trans and rebuild it yet again well the issue is idk if I buy wheels and tires or jst tires for the stocks to get it ther and back the trucks gona be goin shop to shop so new 14s would be kinda a worry u neva know if they're gona get scraped or something u kno the other ? Is should I just buy a brand new trans and jst say fuck it and go from ther
> *


By some used tires for the stocks from some mom n pop place


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 18 2011, 12:28 PM~20578620
> *By some used tires for the stocks from some mom n pop place
> *


X2 GET THE RIMS LATER.... USED TIRES SHOULD BE AROUND $100 A SET INSTALLED GIVE OR TAKE.


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I need zip code


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER71_@May 18 2011, 01:44 PM~20579444
> *I need zip code
> *


85745


----------



## RAIDER71 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE77C10_@May 19 2011, 10:34 AM~20585970
> *85745
> *


It's bout $280 to ship out to u :wow:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

X2 on the 14's... I've got a homie too with a 70's sb that looks sik with them


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

go to c and g tire homie they may have some used 14s and definatly some used stock tires id us the stock for the shops if you take it back to the trans guy on the 14s he may try to say the small rims screwed up the trans again and will stiff you just my opinion homie where in tuc are you


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@May 20 2011, 10:09 PM~20596488
> *go to c and g tire homie they may have some used 14s and definatly some used stock tires id us the stock for the shops if you take it back to the trans guy on the 14s he may try to say the small rims screwed up the trans again and will stiff you just my opinion homie where in tuc are you
> *


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## gustamante1976 (10 mo ago)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> i put some 14s on my 4x4 gmc yukon and they fit good


Truck looks awesome,I'm having trouble with putting 14x7 in knock offs on my 2005 GMC Yukon,I already bought the 6 to 5 lug adapters cuz they came off an El Camino,but they still won't mount flush on the rim,did you have to use wheel spacers??


----------



## gustamante1976 (10 mo ago)

gustamante1976 said:


> Truck looks awesome,I'm having trouble with putting 14x7 in knock offs on my 2005 GMC Yukon,I already bought the 6 to 5 lug adapters cuz they came off an El Camino,but they still won't mount flush on the rim,did you have to use wheel spacers??


----------

